# 1 quart custom adapter for 1 gallon paint shaker



## bturc (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello,

I work for a company that manufactures colorants in a custom 1 quart container and our customers use 1 gallon paint shakers. They are adiment that we provide them with an adapter that will fit our container into their customers 1 gallon shakers. Are there any custom adapter manufacturer's that can provide this service?

Thanks,


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes. They are black made out of plastic.

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## bturc (Jun 13, 2013)

But who manufactures them? And its not an adapter for a 1 quart cylindrical canister, its for our custom 1 quart container.



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes. They are black made out of plastic.
> 
> Pardon any spelling errors.
> Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bturc said:


> But who manufactures them? And its not an adapter for a 1 quart cylindrical canister, its for our custom 1 quart container.


I don't know. Why do you have a custom 1 quart container? Just use a regular 1 quart container and a regular 1 quart adapter. It's a no brainer

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## bturc (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree, but unfortunately our containers are not the standardized 1 quart cylinder. They are a unique shape custom to our product. Hence, the need for a custom adapter. 


ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't know. Why do you have a custom 1 quart container? Just use a regular 1 quart container and a regular 1 quart adapter. It's a no brainer
> 
> Pardon any spelling errors.
> Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bturc said:


> I agree, but unfortunately our containers are not the standardized 1 quart cylinder. They are a unique shape custom to our product. Hence, the need for a custom adapter.


Ohh I'm no help. I'm just a painter that paints stuff and charges lots of money.

Might a good idea to contact the manufacturer of the regulsr adapter and see if they can made a custom adapter for yours.

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## bturc (Jun 13, 2013)

Lol, yes that was my orignal question, who manufactures it?


ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ohh I'm no help. I'm just a painter that paints stuff and charges lots of money.
> 
> Might a good idea to contact the manufacturer of the regulsr adapter and see if they can made a custom adapter for yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

bturc said:


> Lol, yes that was my orignal question, who manufactures it?


Try here www.Google.com

Pardon any spelling errors.
Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Easiest would be to get an injection mold made. Then you can shop around the manufacturing side of it. Get a standard plastic quart holder so they know the overall dimensions, then take one of your quarts and the holder to the plastic shop.










** there is a plastic design and manufacturing place withing 1/4 mile of my shop. If you wanted to send me an empty container I could drop it off there with my quart holder. Just tell them that I need this container to hold this style quart, make it happen and how much will it cost.


----------

